# Doctor at Sea : Which Ship was it



## wbmkk (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello

Does anybody know which ship was used for the 'at sea' shots for this film, rerleased in 1955

Many thanks !


----------



## Pusser509 (Sep 24, 2005)

The ship featured in Doctor At Sea was SS Agamemnon. She was built for the Greek Gov't in 1953 and passed through a number of hands in her life. I am not certain of her final fate. Hope this helps.


----------



## wbmkk (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for that quick response

Happy New Year !!


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

The stewards were all wearing borrowed Union Castle uniforms


----------



## wbmkk (Jun 11, 2008)

That's interesting Chris

I actually wanted it to be a Union Castle ship, as I was watching the film with my elderley father, now aged 83, who used to be a marine engineer with the Union Castle line.

Regards !


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Windsor Castle featured in "Doctor in Trouble".

Actually I thought "Doctor at Sea" was filmed on a BP Tanker. Maybe I was just dazzled by the lovely young Bridget Bardot.

John T.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

wbmkk said:


> That's interesting Chris
> 
> I actually wanted it to be a Union Castle ship, as I was watching the film with my elderley father, now aged 83, who used to be a marine engineer with the Union Castle line.
> 
> Regards !


Your father might be very interested in this site http://union-castle.net/ it contains details of hundreds of ex Union Castle seafarers. Your father may wish to add his own details as well as trace old shipmates

Kind regards

PS What is his name, several of us ex UC men here may know him


----------



## wbmkk (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for that Chris

My father is William Leslie Morrison, although he's always been called Les.

He lived in Holywood, near Belfast.

I actualluy posted previously on this site, see link here


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=223280#post223280

Regards !


----------



## wbmkk (Jun 11, 2008)

I've just looked at that link to crew members.

I think my father left the Union castle line late in 1962, 4 years after I was born.

We moved to Whitley Bay and dad started work on shore

I had a quick look and I think T Niblock was my fathers friend, if not his best man at his wedding. He referred to "Nibsy".

If anybody knows of this chap, please get in contact.

Regards again !


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anyone any idea what ship or shipping company the book was based on?
The author Richard Gordon must have been at sea to have the insight to write the book.
No passengers, doctor carried, South American ports.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

If this is the film starring Leslie Philips as the stowaway and then doctor, the ship shown was Pendennis Castle I think you will find. Certainly Union Castle.

David


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The film with Leslie Phillips in is "Doctor in Trouble" - according to a website I found, but am unable to re-locate, it was filmed aboard Windsor Castle.

According to Wikipedia, Richard Gordon was a ship's doctor for a while.

Richard Gordon stands out in my memory for walking out on "This is Your Life" and leaving Eamonn Andrews left with his mouth hanging open. Fortunately, they had a recorded one of Sam Kydd and they showed that instead. I wonder how Richard explained that to his 110 year old teachers who were waiting in the wings.

John T.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Doctor in Trouble was on Sky the other evening which I recoded it showed a picture of the ship at sea, so will find it and post it.

As for Doctor at Sea, the reason for this thread, it was also on Sky the other evening but did not see it. However, it was released in 1955 starring Dirk Bogarde and Brigitte Bardot. I may have this film, so will look it up.

David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Doctor in Trouble film at least confirmed as Windsor Castle as shown below from film which starred Leslie Philips, Robert Morley as Captain, Harry Seacombe as a passenger who won the pools, and Graham Stark as the only steward it seems playing an Indian steward.

David


----------



## keith peers (May 11, 2008)

*doctor at sea*

As an ex Lamport man I remember that talk was that Richard Gordon was at some time Doctor on Maggie Booth's Hubert/Hildebrand. That would account for his knowledge of Hell Fire Corner etc


----------

